# Zeno VS hades



## SF latif (Jun 20, 2016)

Zeno-sama vs Hades-Sama
who wins 

R1:Speed equalized
R2: Speed unequalized


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2016)

Zen'o gets put on a wheelchair

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hades shanks a friend


----------



## SF latif (Jun 20, 2016)

welp soo much for zeno`s multiverse feat. he can`t even beat universe+ characters


----------



## KuraiShin (Jun 20, 2016)

His teletubbies form won't save him from Hades


----------



## Solar (Jun 20, 2016)

SF latif said:


> welp soo much for zeno`s multiverse feat. he can`t even beat universe+ characters


They are lying to you.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Jun 20, 2016)

Hades has actual facts backing up his capacities. Zeno ends cursed for good.


----------



## SF latif (Jun 20, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> They are lying to you.


does it even matter?
zeno will look, pretty much frozen in time against hades, and hades could pierce him and send him to coma before he prosses a though


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 20, 2016)

Hades 2fast2furious.


----------



## Blocky (Jun 20, 2016)

we still don't know much about zeno yet IMO.
but other then that, hades fuck him up


----------



## Galactus The Destroyer (Jun 21, 2016)

I mentioned this in the other thread, but what does speed really matter if Zeno just erases him from existence with his mind? The guy doesn't fight, just thinks and its done

Whis did mention he had the power to erase absolutely everything, so that means he has the power to instantly wipe out 12 universes without moving a finger(He already did it to 6 universes)


----------



## Veggie (Jun 21, 2016)

Galactus The Destroyer said:


> I mentioned this in the other thread, but what does speed really matter if Zeno just erases him from existence with his mind? The guy doesn't fight, just thinks and its done
> 
> Whis did mention he had the power to erase absolutely everything, so that means he has the power to instantly wipe out 12 universes without moving a finger*(He already did it to 6 universes)*


When did this happen?


----------



## Clowe (Jun 21, 2016)

Whis told a story about how Zeno was in a ill mood and 6 universes ceased to exist that day.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh I see, well damn this guy really is Multiversal. Question is how he did it


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 21, 2016)

speed is a factor because zeno needs to erase him and this needs a thought
zeno is some millions of times slower than hades kun 
a thought is not going to happen before the allmight curse of hades sword slay his soul


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 21, 2016)

but yeah
zeno can basically solo any universe with less than multiverse+ characters and quadrillions ftl
dragonball is most likely going to be on the top 15s on next obd tier list if not higher


----------



## EGSage (Jun 22, 2016)

Hades dices him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 22, 2016)

I dropped DBS for a while, did Zeno got feats or something?

If this guy is really capable of erasing 6 universes just by thinking and he just thinks instead of fighting, I dont see Hades winning just because he is faster, the difference in all stats except speed (for now) would be too much.


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 22, 2016)

Bar him destroying 6 universes because he was slightly annoyed, he doesn't have any feats.

Just wait.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 22, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> Bar him destroying 6 universes because he was slightly annoyed, he doesn't have any feats.
> 
> Just wait.



Was it shown how he did it?


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 22, 2016)

It was only said by Whis


----------



## Agent9149 (Jun 22, 2016)

Orochibuto said:


> I dropped DBS for a while, did Zeno got feats or something?
> 
> If this guy is really capable of erasing 6 universes just by thinking and he just thinks instead of fighting, I dont see Hades winning just because he is faster, the difference in all stats except speed (for now) would be too much.



He was only said to have destroyed 6 universes. It's not explain how. It's not even clear if he destroyed all six at once or within a indefinite amount of time.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 22, 2016)

Agent9149 said:


> He was only said to have destroyed 6 universes. It's not explain how. It's not even clear if he destroyed all six at once or within a indefinite amount of time.


It was said he destroyed it in an instant


----------



## Agent9149 (Jun 22, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> It was said he destroyed it in an instant



Yes. But we don't know if he destroyed all six universes in one sitting or upon different occasions.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 22, 2016)

Thing is there is a world of difference, like an entirely different stuff, if he had to do a ki blast to erase them, than if he just thought them away like the guy above said.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

it is made pretty clear that zeno did this through magic instead of some short of energy blast
regardless hades blitz and cuts him in half because his dura is not on the level of his hax


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> but yeah
> zeno can basically solo any universe with less than multiverse+ characters and quadrillions ftl
> dragonball is most likely going to be on the top 15s on next obd tier list if not higher



Top 15 or higher? From just a quick runthrough of the OBD fiction list

Tenchi
Digimon
Slayers
Marvel
DC
Dr. Who
Noein
Vertigo (scratch if you don't treat as a separate verse)
Image
SMT
Suikoden
PaGumki
Demonbane (lol)
Project Ako
Umikeno
Kami-sama
NIverse
Xenogears 
Xenosaga

And those are just the ones i recognize (and a couple I know, but are a bit obscure to bother mentioning). Probably top 20, but nothing higher without more it seems.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

well this many multi/mega verses werent on the tier list


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2016)

Well there goes my yearly contribution to the OBD wiki. Though I must add one more thing to that list

lolDemonbane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> it is made pretty clear that zeno did this through magic instead of some short of energy blast
> regardless hades blitz and cuts him in half because his dura is not on the level of his hax



How is that made "pretty clear"?


----------



## Galactus The Destroyer (Jun 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> it is made pretty clear that zeno did this through magic instead of some short of energy blast
> regardless hades blitz and cuts him in half because his dura is not on the level of his hax


Magic is a sketchy term, its more of a hax thing(I can't stress enough that this is simply something Whis and Beerus implied, all we know is Zeno busted 6 universes in a instant). And Zeno is multiversal durability, and it'd be odd if he werent. Am I wrong? Maybe, who knows.

Oro made a good point, a speed advantage alone isnt going to help, and Zeno does'nt even have alot of feats yet, so elaboration is simply elaboration, just using what we have now


----------



## Galactus The Destroyer (Jun 23, 2016)

Orochibuto said:


> How is that made "pretty clear"?


Beerus mentioned the Omni king doesn't fight, and it's been implied by him and Whis that this is not something he does with Ki. That's all we really have. Statements were made such as "He can erase the whole world if he desired"
"Omni King does not fight, but is Ridiculously stronger than anyone"


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 23, 2016)

Lol at people who think that Zeno isn't Multiversal dura. All the characters of DB have almost their DC  = Dura.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## KuraiShin (Jun 23, 2016)

Hades senpai still blitz and one shot him

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 23, 2016)

Zeno destroy him, along with his universe.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 23, 2016)

Zeno can destroy 12 universes if he wish, I don't him losing this match, no way in hell.


----------



## KuraiShin (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah he can also destroy the hyperverse right ?  

The dragon ball tards jumping the gun and wanking as always.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 23, 2016)

KuraiShin said:


> Yeah he can also destroy the hyperverse right ?
> 
> The dragon ball tards jumping the gun and wanking as always.


Hades is hyperverse level ?


----------



## trexalfa (Jun 23, 2016)

Wouldn't powerscaling put Hades solidly above Zenou's paygrade for now? I'm throwing my money for him in this fight.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 23, 2016)

trexalfa said:


> Wouldn't powerscaling put Hades solidly above Zenou's paygrade for now? I'm throwing my money for him in this fight.


I though until now that Hades was universe level ? Elaborate about the scaling stuff please.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 23, 2016)

Whis story was a joke to motivate Goku.

Never trust Beerus and his friends, we saw what happened with Monaka

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## EGSage (Jun 23, 2016)

Even if Zeno is somehow above Hades in DC hax and speed will make up, like nerfing Zeno to 10% of his power, Hades' sword and hax, summoning Specters and other dead entities like the twin god brothers and GS and boosting their stats with his Ichor. Plus Hades can just come back to life since it took Athena hax + Nike Staff + Cosmo Burning + God Saints Boost to take Hades out, he was not even retaliating but rather was trying to understand why Athena was doing this and was trying to convince her that she was wrong, with Zeno he would not show the same sympathy he did with his niece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Jun 23, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Zeno can destroy 12 universes if he wish, I don't him losing this match, no way in hell.


Too bad, Hades has the hax and wayyy faster then him to the point Zeno get's cut in half.
Assuming that his dura is lower for now.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 23, 2016)

Xeogran said:


> Whis story was a joke to motivate Goku.
> 
> Never trust Beerus and his friends, we saw what happened with Monaka


Not this one considering beerus and champa shat themselves upon his appearance.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Lol at people who think that Zeno isn't Multiversal dura. All the characters of DB have almost their DC  = Dura.


beerus and whiss stated he wasnt a fighter and his powers had nothing to do with physical stats
so yeah no he isnt multiversal on dura till shown otherwise


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2016)

You idiots. Just wait for Zen'o to finally show his true capabilities.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

basically what gm said lol
is it that difficult to use characters with at least a solid standing on all its stats ?
we only know zeno has a method to instantly destroy universes 
we dont know how durable, fast or strong he is outside from that 
although minimuns can be infered they can as well be often wrong 
so just stop jumping the fucking gun


----------



## SF latif (Jun 23, 2016)

*Waits for goku blacks idenity than zeno feats* 

*intenseifies*


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 23, 2016)

Galactus The Destroyer said:


> Beerus mentioned the Omni king doesn't fight, and it's been implied by him and Whis that this is not something he does with Ki. That's all we really have. Statements were made such as "He can erase the whole world if he desired"
> "Omni King does not fight, but is Ridiculously stronger than anyone"



"He doesn't fight" can just mean he ends matches instantaneously and doesn't bother with a fight, in the same way Frieza could had done it with Goku, Vegeta and everyone on Namek instead of dragging the fight.

There are more interpretations than "He can think anyone away." maybe this is the case, but we won't know until we see it.

If he needs Ki blasts and stuff, Hades might be able to pull a very difficult win or stalemate with speed. Zeno should have multiversal durability (and massively so) but assuming Hades can land 1 million universal slashes per second or some shit, he might eventually wear down Zeno before he can blast him.

Anyway, I think it is very clear that by the end of Super (at most), SS Olympians won't be stronger than all DB characters anymore, OBD will become a shitstorm when this happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Galactus The Destroyer (Jun 23, 2016)

Orochibuto said:


> "He doesn't fight" can just mean he ends matches instantaneously and doesn't bother with a fight, in the same way Frieza could had done it with Goku, Vegeta and everyone on Namek instead of dragging the fight.
> 
> There are more interpretations than "He can think anyone away." maybe this is the case, but we won't know until we see it.
> 
> ...



 It's simply the implications at place which led most people(not just including myself) to believe he may not use Ki at all

If he doesn't use Ki, he's some kind of monster, if he doesn't, its still impressive, but he'd lose to a few multiversals 

Have you seen the guy's body? I can't see him firing a ki blast. Theres others in the obd who assume its some kind of hax too, but we'll have to wait and see(He'll be showing up in this arc)


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 23, 2016)

Orochibuto said:


> multiversal durability (and massively so)



 I wouldn't give a guy with low tiered multiverse level feats multiverse level+ durability, destroying a portion of a small multiverse on the spot is pretty unimpressive in the grand scheme of things of most other multiversals in the first place. It's just wank without confirmation at that point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Dislike 2


----------



## Galactus The Destroyer (Jun 23, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> I wouldn't give a guy with low tiered multiverse level feats multiverse level+ durability, destroying a portion of a small multiverse on the spot is pretty unimpressive in the grand scheme of things of most other multiversals in the first place. It's just wank without confirmation at that point.


Giving him less than universal durability is just downplay without confirmation at that point.
 I would'nt even be talking about the omni king on obd if this thread didnt exist. So since it does, and it since its not locked yet, I'll debate for Zeno. I mean, we have guys debating for Hades so who really cares on this thread about unconfirmed feats?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> beerus and whiss stated he wasnt a fighter and his powers had nothing to do with physical stats
> so yeah no he isnt multiversal on dura till shown otherwise


Then, why you don't give him wall level dura ? Since he isn't a fighter ?
With your logic, it makes sense lol.
I guess with this logic of yours, even Akainu has more dura than Zeno since he is a fighter lol.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Too bad, Hades has the hax and wayyy faster then him to the point Zeno get's cut in half.
> Assuming that his dura is lower for now.


You are saying that his dura is glass canon ? Ok


----------



## Worldbreaker (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't get why you guys are implying Zenos dura is low, at the very least he should be equal to Bills and Whiss or at least be durable enough to tank the strongest attacks from this guys seeing how at the moment he's the strongest in his verse


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

Worldbreaker said:


> I don't get why you guys are implying Zenos dura is low, at the very least he should be equal to Bills and Whiss or at least be durable enough to tank the strongest attacks from this guys seeing how at the moment he's the strongest in his verse


According to them, he is *a perfect glass canon* because *he isn't a fighter* lol
Giving him Beerus or Whis' dura, is an act of pity, which is not tolerate lol
There are only two way, he has universal + or multiversal dura or he is a glass canon ( aka wall level ).


----------



## La speranza (Jun 24, 2016)

How is it even implied that Zeno doesn't have higher physical stats than anybody else? It's stated that he is the strongest of all. He just can wipe out anything he wants, so he doesn't need to fight.



> Beerus: "The King of All doesn't fight, but *he is the strongest. By an insane margin*."


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

La speranza said:


> How is it even implied that Zeno doesn't have higher physical stats than anybody else? It's stated that he is the strongest of all. He just can wipe out anything he wants, so he doesn't need to fight.


They interpreted " Zeno doesn't fight " by " he isn't a fighter ", which means that his dura is so pathetic that it's even funny.
Shortly, he is a glass canon character which Beerus can kill with his finger ( he is not a fighter lol, he can't tank that ), but can destroy 6 universes instantly, according to them lol.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Then, why you don't give him wall level dura ? Since he isn't a fighter ?
> With your logic, it makes sense lol.
> I guess with this logic of yours, even Akainu has more dura than Zeno since he is a fighter lol.


he may as well be
literally no proof he isnt mister satan level with just his magic hax to back up
thats what happens when you are literally featless for  anything besides some non specified hax the others god tiers themselves states has nothing to do with physical attributes
which is another reason you dont fucking use featless characters in matches
so thats 100% your premature ejaculation problems not mines

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

La speranza said:


> How is it even implied that Zeno doesn't have higher physical stats than anybody else? It's stated that he is the strongest of all. He just can wipe out anything he wants, so he doesn't need to fight.


nope 
literally selectively picking a quote out of context 
whiss literally mocks goku and vegeta because their mindset is "power=dc"

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 24, 2016)

Galactus The Destroyer said:


> Giving him less than universal durability is just downplay without confirmation at that point.



 Reread what I posted. I said being a low tiered multiverse level doesn't make one multiverse level+, just multiverse level. That goes for both DC and durability, just assuming high level multiverse level for a low level multiversal without confirmation _is_ wank especially since multiversals vary a fuckton in scope. Try better reading comprehension next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 24, 2016)

He probably has some kind of insane hax under his belt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> he may as well be
> literally no proof he isnt mister satan level with just his magic hax to back up
> thats what happens when you are literally featless for  anything besides some non specified hax the others god tiers themselves states has nothing to do with physical attributes
> which is another reason you dont fucking use featless characters in matches
> so thats 100% your premature ejaculation problems not mines


Where you see that I have a problem with that ? Featless ? Dude destroy 6 universes with ease.
When it said that Ki = physical attributes ?
I can also interpret that he doesn't need to fight, because he is already too powerful.
Do you need to fight an ant ? I guess yes lol.
Room of interpretation is not limited by your view lad.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

whiss wouldnt have bothered lolnoping goku and vegeta if this was about raw power lol
and regardless ki is = to physical attributes on db
it has been like this for huuuge while
and if zeno is diferent he has again to prove it


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 24, 2016)

The thing with Zeno is that we don't know if this is due his overall power level, or it is a specific ability (like Ginyu body change, Hit's improvement ability, etc.)

So it could really be that Zeno actually is physically very weak, but has a special ability that makes him very dangerous.


----------



## Toaa (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh come on beerus said he is the strongest of them all means in pure stats.its out of content to assume something else just for the sake of saying he has hax when evsryone has some form of ki


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Oh come on beerus said he is the strongest of them all means in pure stats.its out of content to assume something else just for the sake of saying he has hax when evsryone has some form of ki


no
it is out context to ignore whiss denial of he being the strongest in a "saiyan way"


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> whiss wouldnt have bothered lolnoping goku and vegeta if this was about raw power lol
> and regardless ki is = to physical attributes on db
> it has been like this for huuuge while
> and if zeno is diferent he has again to prove it


So you are saying that Zeno doesn't even use Ki ? Lol
Ki which everyone possess, damn.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> no
> it is out context to ignore whiss denial of he being the strongest in a "saiyan way"


I told you that your view wasn't the only one lad. Also, Whis know that both Goku and Vegeta wanted to surpass Beerus, and after hearing that Zeno was stronger than him.
Whis simply reminded them their bad habit lol.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 24, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Lol
> Ki which everyone possess, damn.


Most of the Androids say hi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 24, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Oh come on beerus said he is the strongest of them all means in pure stats.its out of content to assume something else just for the sake of saying he has hax when evsryone has some form of ki



No, it doesn't, he never mentioned stats at all. There are multiple examples in Dragon Ball where someone is dangerous because of an ability rather than stats. What is the problem? Lets just wait until he acts.

Do note that hax does not necessarily mean the worst outcome, it might very well be that his hax ability is worse than stats could ever be and it would put Hades in even a harder situation.

So it is not like this is against DB, I am all in to see Hades defeated by a DB character, if anything because of the shitstorm it would cause in the OBD and because it would be for Dragonball as big of a victory as it was when Naruto got strong enough to solo the Onepieceverse. But it is too early for that.


----------



## Descendant Of Vagabonds (Jun 24, 2016)

Pointless thread, tbh.


----------



## marks3684 (Jun 24, 2016)

Why are there so many of these terrible DB verse threads? Makes me regret being a DBZ fan.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Most of the Androids say hi.


It seems that I forget to specify, every " living " things or person.


----------



## marks3684 (Jun 24, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> It seems that I forget to specify, every " living " things or person.



Again the Androids, especially 18, says hi.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 24, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> It seems that I forget to specify, every " living " things or person.



 ... But a portion of those androids are technically biological living things in the sense that they are cyborgs (Android 17 and 18) or an artificial life form (Cell). Granted, the latter can use ki, but otherwise "android" is mostly a mistranslation from localization.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 24, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> Again the Androids, especially 18, says hi.


Then 18 isn't even an android lol, since she can have a child with Krillin.


----------



## Galactus The Destroyer (Jun 24, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Reread what I posted. I said being a low tiered multiverse level doesn't make one multiverse level+, just multiverse level. That goes for both DC and durability, just assuming high level multiverse level for a low level multiversal without confirmation _is_ wank especially since multiversals vary a fuckton in scope. Try better reading comprehension next time.


Wasn't specifically targetted towards you, dont know if you've been hearing the shiz thats been flying around, but people are trying to say Zeno is a glass cannon


----------



## Toaa (Jun 24, 2016)

He was obviously saying they are many types of being powerful however beerus then said that yes even when fighting he is far more powerful than anyone...i didnt even though of such a possibility thats the only logical explanantion


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 24, 2016)

What Whiss said is that Saiyans are wrong in rating someone importance by his powerlevel,wich doesnt mean Zeno is weak fisicaly.

And even then,using barriers is among the things he should be capable of,and then blinks and fucks up a couple universes.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Jun 24, 2016)

Pandaemperorix said:


> He probably has some kind of insane hax under his belt.



We don't know yet. Until more information is revealed, then Zeno has no way to win vs Hades.

DC is just a factor, but not the absolute factor.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

